# New headtorch



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well my 15 year old top end Black Diamond head torch finally gave up the ghost after a serious workout whilst campling, working, canyoning, mountain biking, kayak fishing. I am now looking at getting a new headtorch (I hyave to get one for safety and for general fishing out of a yak). I am owndering on the best value wterproof/resistant headtorch under $100. Based on my old head torch I am happy to spend a little more even to get something that is a standout for the salty hardships it will encounter. Does anyone have preferneces regarding this such as Princeton tec etc.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Following on from Occy's Energizer recommendation, next time you are in Coles check out their electrical/battery section and see if they have these packs on the shelf (only image I could find on the net) http://www.bigw.com.au/electronics/...000000117914/energizer-hi-tech-led-combo-pack

In Coles they sell for only $19 a pack and included with the 4 LED headtorch (sells on it's own for over $30), also included is a small LED metal keyring light that is useful to attach to your pfd as a backup as well as an LED torch.

With all the batteries included as well, bloody bargain!

Marty


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey keylargo,
as far as waterproofness goes, i cant help ya, but the one bit of advice i can give is to go for something with a *cree* chip in it.
i have a LedLenser H7 and the light output vs battery time is amazing!

a lot of other makers are using the cree chips these days, so there might be some cheaper/more waterproof options than the led lensers around


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

just ordered one Alex. They look excellent. You should be getting commission from these guys


----------



## giddyup (Aug 24, 2009)

Lots of great advice here.

a mate once told me that energex use those energiser headlamps so i think they wouldbe worth the $$$

as for me PETZL are the go. i think the construction just "feels" a bit more solid than black diamond.

I have had mine for over 5 years in all weather and it is still holding strong
my brother has had his PETZL for over 10yrs and as a kayak guide in tazzie, the only problem he can find is that the elastic is losing a lot of its stretch.

Those AYups look pretty schmick tho.
Think that might be my next purchase if i win lottery ;-)


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

just thought i'd add, those energiser head lights are awesome i've purchased one from coles it was quite expensive >_< but they last 10 times longer than those 10 dollar ones.

also keep an eye out on catchoftheday it was just on sale last week they have many range of those energiser ones very cheap too.


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

well my Fenix just turned up. For $50 express posted to me I am pretty impressed.

its bloody bright compared to my old cheapie headlamp, and it takes a single AA! no more frigging around with AAA's

The only downside I have notised is the strap only goes around your head, no strap over the top. I should be able to add on the top strap from my old lamp though.

Thanks for the info Alex.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, still juggling between the fenix/princeton tec/Petzl. I have lots of mates using the Ayups for MTB riding and they are BRIGHT but a little overkill for Yak fishing (but seriously BLING). Good advice here for me to ponder whilst stuck in Melbournes shitty weather for a month working (straight through to).


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

BCF have now got the Red Energizer Head torches in this weeks catalogue for $25. Water resistant, 3xAAA batt, White & Red LED.


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

jokinna said:


> BCF have now got the Red Energizer Head torches in this weeks catalogue for $25. Water resistant, 3xAAA batt, White & Red LED.


thats the one i got! paid like 40-50bucks for it at coles >_<

then i found them on catchoftheday for like 15-20bucks! spewing!

btw they are great, but that red led (night visions) still have no use for it...


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

jokinna said:


> BCF have now got the Red Energizer Head torches in this weeks catalogue for $25. Water resistant, 3xAAA batt, White & Red LED.


Before you get one of those check out your local Coles to see if they have any of the packs below selling for only $19.

Same head torch and batteries included pls an additional LED light pointer and separate torch, including all batteries! Bargain!

Below is pic of the pack they sell (taken from a BigW website)

http://www.bigw.com.au/media/BIGW/Product/1000x1000/7630835_0_8bit9999_lge_v1_m56577569830497227.jpg


----------



## ElmerStratty (Feb 19, 2010)

leftieant said:


> Don't discount the AYUPs! I think they now have a low/medium/high setting, plus optional red filters available (meant to be for taillights) that could be used for night fishing and not destroying your night vision.


I'll second the Ay-ups - absolutely brilliant - I even got a second set for the kids for their MTBs - and due to me using a work address for delivery (Xmas surprise) I ended up with red and blue filters  - Great after sales service too.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello all,

After reading this post last week I also purchased the Fenix HL20. I couldn't be happier with it. On its highest setting its very bright. Against my brother in laws "Black Diamond Spot" Its seems to be twice as powerful at half the price. He's not impressed :lol: . Water proof to 3m and uses one AA battery. Its feels 5x more powerful than my faithful old Petzl E+Lite. 
Very impressive lite for $50.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

what about this one? does anyone have this torch? looks chunky but powerful?


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

I looked at that one. Its was just a little bit heavy for what I wanted. On paper its twice as powerful as the HL20 I bought. I got if for beach Jewing. On its highest setting the HL20 is more light than I need. But I'm used to getting by with alot less than what I got now.  . 
The HP10 you pictured will throw a kick ass amount of light. :twisted:


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

hehe, i dont need that much light, might just sounds awesome to have ;-) and lot cheaper than the ayups


----------



## giddyup (Aug 24, 2009)

hmm.
thinking of grabbing a fenix to add to my collection


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'd like to put the Zebralight H501w into the mix. Its extremely versatile, you can clip it onto your belt or shirt pocket or anywhere else that you feel like. Its only a little larger than an AA battery too. Its a pure flood torch, so it has no real hotspot, which is preferential to me for a headlamp.

For me, a headlamp does not need to be super high output. Most of the time I use it for short range lighting, so I only need low output. I also have a LED Lenser headlamp, which I never use because it is not water proof, its heavy, its not floody at all.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Finally back from Melbourne and have ordered the Fenix HP10 (next model up), I like the extra light for safety on weekend mornings.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ran the headtorch sunday morning, it is solid and bright. It is easy to flick through the modes with the dimmest perfect for tying tackle etc and the brighter settings good for stunning (ugh alerting) stinkboats of my presence in their vicinity. It is a little heavy but no different to my previous headtorch.


----------



## giddyup (Aug 24, 2009)

if you like light and versatile, you could also try on of these:

http://the-gadgeteer.com/2005/09/07/pho ... lashlight/

i always carry one on me


----------



## giddyup (Aug 24, 2009)

also carrying spare batteries is much easier than carrying spare AA or AAA's

if you're a gram weenie, like im starting to find myself turning into :shock:


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Lots of options good luck...

In addition, I usually buy the specials from Anaconda. Most stuff is overpriced at $19-79, then they have 60% off sale regularly and then its a steal. I have 2 different versions, Tactical brand, but super cheap and hold up very well. I used them one night and it began to rain heavily...both got wet but still work fine. I bought them 5-7months ago, still in original batteries.


----------

